# Gidget in her new tack I got for Xmas



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

It's gorgeous! Very flashy and pretty. It suits her so nicely


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you! I find it girly and she is a girly horse in my opinion =D The leather matches perfectly with my saddle. An eye catcher for sure,haha. Can't wait to see how it looks in the bright sun.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

YES FOR GAMING HORSES IN PURPLE! -high fives-   Purple is my color too <333 

She looks great!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Dang wish I could get the same but for a draft horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> YES FOR GAMING HORSES IN PURPLE! -high fives-   Purple is my color too <333
> 
> She looks great!


HEY,COOL! That's awesome. We can start a purple group ....-high five-


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Totally! We'll rock out <3


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ladybugsgirl said:


> Dang wish I could get the same but for a draft horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I found some on ebay that are for english....this bridle is pretty big. It's Horse size and It needs to be on the last hole for Gidget.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks amazing!!!!  Purple rocks on Gidget! Especially with those fuzzy reins..


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

"Average Horse" translates into "Warmblood" nowadays -_- I was having the same problem with headstalls and breastcollars. On some of my horses I have to punch extra holes. I finally just started buying the "Small horse" sizes.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know! I am just thinking,geez! my horse gets dinkier and dinkier as the days go by -.-....I have to buy cob but then sometimes cob is too small so Horse I buy and punch holes if needed...hey,sorrelhorse does that bit look like it needs to go up on the last hole? She was chomping the bit quite a bit and when I have it on the last hole it looks too tight.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No, I think it looks okay. Its not necessarily bad if she chomps on it. Bailey chomps the hell out of her bit just because she's busy. If she's not doing that, she's finding something else to fling around and play with. By the way, I know a recognize that cheekpiece from somewhere. Is that a Jr. Cowhorse? Which mouthpiece?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love it, she looks great in purple!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She looks great in the purple!!!!! Im still working on what color is good for Rodeo, I was always a red fan, he looks okay in it, but its not his color.....looked at the color wheel thing the other day so we'll find something. Love the fuzzy reins!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

very cute tack looks good on her.

I know this is off topic but why did you put Xmas in the title? Do you not believe in Christ?
I know I am probably going to hear it for this one but it is just one of my pet peeves. I really hate how so many people these days forget what Christmas is all about and they want to take Christ out of it all. I just feel when people use Xmas its like they are putting a huge X over Christ and it just really bothers me. I think some people do it thinking it is just slang and they mean no harm but it was original started by atheist.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> She looks great in the purple!!!!! Im still working on what color is good for Rodeo, I was always a red fan, he looks okay in it, but its not his color.....looked at the color wheel thing the other day so we'll find something. Love the fuzzy reins!



I think he would look great in royal blue or turquoise


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Oo wow! Thats one good looking tack set! Mind you.. your horse makes it look amazing!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I know! I am just thinking,geez! my horse gets dinkier and dinkier as the days go by -.-....I have to buy cob but then sometimes cob is too small so Horse I buy and punch holes if needed...hey,sorrelhorse does that bit look like it needs to go up on the last hole? She was chomping the bit quite a bit and when I have it on the last hole it looks too tight.


Are you sure the chin strap goes on that ring & not the purchase ring above? I've never seen a chin strap attach to the bit ring on a curb.
Lovely colors.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> very cute tack looks good on her.
> 
> I know this is off topic but why did you put Xmas in the title? Do you not believe in Christ?
> I know I am probably going to hear it for this one but it is just one of my pet peeves. I really hate how so many people these days forget what Christmas is all about and they want to take Christ out of it all. I just feel when people use Xmas its like they are putting a huge X over Christ and it just really bothers me. I think some people do it thinking it is just slang and they mean no harm but it was original started by atheist.


 
 I very much do believe. Infact,I went to a service for Christmas eve. I just put Xmas because I thought it was a "short cut" when writing or typing.... >.<...I had no clue! But yes,I do believe in God and Jesus


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> No, I think it looks okay. Its not necessarily bad if she chomps on it. Bailey chomps the hell out of her bit just because she's busy. If she's not doing that, she's finding something else to fling around and play with. By the way, I know a recognize that cheekpiece from somewhere. Is that a Jr. Cowhorse? Which mouthpiece?


 
It's a Jr. Cowhorse bit with a dog bone


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

natisha said:


> Are you sure the chin strap goes on that ring & not the purchase ring above? I've never seen a chin strap attach to the bit ring on a curb.
> Lovely colors.


 

:shock: Oops, I believe you ar right! I will move it up one. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

yes she is right.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I think he would look great in royal blue or turquoise


this comment was meant for *csimkunas6*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> very cute tack looks good on her.
> 
> I know this is off topic but why did you put Xmas in the title? Do you not believe in Christ?
> I know I am probably going to hear it for this one but it is just one of my pet peeves. I really hate how so many people these days forget what Christmas is all about and they want to take Christ out of it all. I just feel when people use Xmas its like they are putting a huge X over Christ and it just really bothers me. I think some people do it thinking it is just slang and they mean no harm but it was original started by atheist.


Well you know there are a lot of people who don't believe in Christ, and as you now know there people who do believe and still use a shorthand when typing.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The "X" in Xmas was not made by an atheist - nor is it a slang. The "X" is from the first letter of the Greek word meaning Christ.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the purple! It looks great on her, I've always wanted to have flashy colors and bling for Jake, but my dad just couldn't convince himself to buy my bling for my guy horse, and I couldn't afford it on my own. Haha.


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Fancy fancy .


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd like to say to that Christmas wasn't oiginally a religious holidy, the Christians just adopted it to their religion after it had already been celebrated for many years. 

I'm not anti-religion, but its one of *my *pet peeves when everyone freaks out about the "Christ" in Christmas. I don't think that celebrating your religion on Christmas is bad, I just think that researching further into the holidy would be an excellent decision for many people.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Christmas is now a secular holiday by a large, anyway. 

But as MHF said, it comes from the Greek word for Christ (but not the first letter of the alphabet, which is alpha--A). See story here: Xmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yes, the curb chain is in the wrong spot and the throatlatch is on upside-down. The bit is, if anything, too tight in the mouth as well, not too loose (particularly since it is a gag bit).


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

My daughter has almost the same headstall, other than I got her the one eared style. If it is anything like hers, my suggestion is to make sure it gets well oiled. 
Very cute tack. A few changes will make everything a bit better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gidget,

I didnt' read the thread, so maybe someone already mentioned this, but you might want to adjust the chin strap so that the buckle part of it is not right up against the bit. It could interfere. Best would be if the buckle were kind of in the middle of her chin area, underneath rather than abutting the bit hardware. Too many chances for pinching of her lips.

Cute outfit!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Christmas is now a secular holiday by a large, anyway.
> 
> But as MHF said, it comes from the Greek word for Christ (but not the first letter of the alphabet, which is alpha--A). See story here: Xmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yes, the curb chain is in the wrong spot and the throatlatch is on upside-down. The bit is, if anything, too tight in the mouth as well, not too loose (particularly since it is a gag bit).


 
I changed the curb strap immediately... I think her bit is fine. If it were any lower is would clank on her teeth. All my throat latches have been this way and people I have seen unless you are seeing something I don't


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

she is TOO cute!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice set! I'm jealous!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The throatlatch fastens upright, with the buckle pointing toward the sky, so that the excess length does not flap in the air and distract the horse's vision.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you!..... I see what you are saying. Wow,sometimes I wonder about myself.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is an easy mistake to make and not that critical.


----------

